# What shampoos/conditioners? Coat supplements?



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Just wondering if there were any US recommendations for Shampoos/Conditioners commonly used before dogs are taken into the ring (LOL). Of course, I ask this question after I've just ordered a whole lot of different shampoos/conditioners to try over the next few months.

Also wondering, any recommended coat supplements? Dinky's coat is coming in nicely now but wondering if there's anything he should be getting to speed the process up a bit?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Was going to say...if you guys over in the UK have stuff we can get here, by all means suggest away too  I just know it seems like completely dif things are available and my hubby would have my head if I bought shampoo from across the pond LOL.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I would use a whitener on Bryco since he's white. I know biogroom products are popular with the show folks. You might check with Lisa, but he may need chalked as well once you get to the show site.

I personally like nuprosupplement.com along with salmon oil. Gives a mirror sheen to the coat, although a healthy diet produces a great coat all by itself. But it does seem to give that little edge.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Do I need to use a whitner if he is really, really white anyway? Is it gonna make a difference? 

Also the chalking bit...what does that do? Make him more white? Is it OK to do or considered cheating? I thought about whitening shampoo but he is sooo white on the white parts that I wasn't sure he needed it.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Do I need to use a whitner if he is really, really white anyway? Is it gonna make a difference?
> 
> Also the chalking bit...what does that do? Make him more white? Is it OK to do or considered cheating? I thought about whitening shampoo but he is sooo white on the white parts that I wasn't sure he needed it.


Oh yeah, you want to use a whitening shampoo. For sure. It will brighten his white. The difference is clear. 

The chalking will enhance his whiteness.  Not sure if the LC people use it though. I'd think you would mostly be using it on his legs/feet. 

Dang, wish you had a good Chi person there with you to show you the ropes! Or a professional handler. Well, you'll get there. :hello1:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Gah. I'm gonna go stop by the grooming shop in town and see if she can show me how to chalk. She's super nice.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

My sister had a white standard poolde (show dog) she like the #1 All Systems Pure White Lightening Shampoo or the Chris Christensen's White on White shampoos for her boy's whitening. They worked well.

Get some Show Stopper supplement, it works wonders, I have heard a lot of chi people use it, it helps the coat grow quickly and nice and thick.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

cprcheetah said:


> My sister had a white standard poolde (show dog) she like the #1 All Systems Pure White Lightening Shampoo or the Chris Christensen's White on White shampoos for her boy's whitening. They worked well.
> 
> Get some Show Stopper supplement, it works wonders, I have heard a lot of chi people use it, it helps the coat grow quickly and nice and thick.


Thank you! gonna go look into both


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

The supplement has chicken  darnit. I will try to find something similar without the chicken though. The reviews of that product sound great!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

show stopper does great but will put on extra pounds too. 
here is what I was showed now of course this guy is trying to sell his products: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HE3pqHlL690
but maybe to get an idea


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh that dog is so adorable shame about the tear stains!! Are you guys allowed to camouflage over there?? 

Kristi this sounds so bizarre but I use a shine spray (like what I put in my hair) on daisy sometimes sees really shiney anyway but sometimes I just fancy spraying her lol I always use a light one tho not one that feels greasy

I'd use a whitening shampoo if I was you it should just help lift his colour

I know you give salmon oil but coconut oil is amazing for hair I let daisy eat hers too but u can just slick it on fir a few hours prior to his bath that will help


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

A friend of mine shows Maltese in the US and she swears by the "Cowboy" shampoo and conditioner range. Apparently its designed for horses, so she dilutes it down with an extra 1/3 of water - and her dogs look amazing!

Personally I like the Wahl range. I didnt think Maisie could be any whiter, then I used the Wahl Diamond White and I was shocked how much whiter she looked!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I just got a whole bunch of grooming products, including some biogroom shampoo and some iodog stuff...I'll hafta take a picture of him pre bath and post bath after using each type of thing so I can figure out what works the best. 

Coconut oil! That is something I've been meaning to remember to try w/ them. The thing is when I read and look into supplements, its all things they are already getting one way or another, like it gets some fancy name but really is just omega 3's and horsetail...they already get both lol. 

His coat has already really started to grow, I'm just impatient! After baths, he looks gorgeous. Otherwise right now b'c of all the differing lengths of fur, he can look mangy LOL!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

wait til he blows his coat next year  its horrible.. Daisy looks anorexic again  i can't wait for it to grow back

I give Omega 3 and 6 in Salmon oil.. no idea whats in coconut oil but it gives mega shine if you shlick them before a bath in it!! Its cheap and organic and works.. whack it on your head and the same time and you'll be glowing in the ring too lol

How are his paws?? I really recommend those trimmers they have worked wonders on her feet.. i did Jaspers the other day.. after fighting him i felt like Cesar Milan i had to scruff him (hate this) and literally fight him to get him on the floor coz he wouldn't sit there and have it done so he's panting his little face off and im shaving ha ha he looked gorgeous once i was done with him! 

I saw in that video they used volumising mousse.. not sure how i feel about that but i suppose if it boofs them up then there we go but yes do before and afters!!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> wait til he blows his coat next year  its horrible.. Daisy looks anorexic again  i can't wait for it to grow back
> 
> I give Omega 3 and 6 in Salmon oil.. no idea whats in coconut oil but it gives mega shine if you shlick them before a bath in it!! Its cheap and organic and works.. whack it on your head and the same time and you'll be glowing in the ring too lol
> 
> ...


I got a wahl trimmer! I wasn't thrilled w the one I got though (its battery operated!), it trimmed so darn slowwwww. I tried to find the one you got but couldn't, so I ordered a wahl specifically for trimming paws etc and man, it did a great job but it took AGES. So I'll use it for a bit, but I gotta still see if I can find one more like what you got.

Once our new shampoos come and whatnot, I'm gonna give him a full on groom to see how he looks


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Mines battery operated and is well fast... how bizarre is that i wonder if my batteries are more powerful i dunno i know we have different voltage in electricity here!! im so happy with mine!! Its even easier once you've done it once coz you just do it for maintenance!!

I was thinking the other day id love to see what that red boy you originally looked at has come out like!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Mines battery operated and is well fast... how bizarre is that i wonder if my batteries are more powerful i dunno i know we have different voltage in electricity here!! im so happy with mine!! Its even easier once you've done it once coz you just do it for maintenance!!
> 
> I was thinking the other day id love to see what that red boy you originally looked at has come out like!


I've wondered about that little red boy too...he sold the same day as Dinkus lol. Will always kinda wonder  I think based on color preferences here though, I picked the right one! I can't wait to see what Bryco actually looks like as an adult.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> I've wondered about that little red boy too...he sold the same day as Dinkus lol. Will always kinda wonder  I think based on color preferences here though, I picked the right one! I can't wait to see what Bryco actually looks like as an adult.


It's such a long weight with their coat  I'm excited for you. How's his lack of whiskers


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> It's such a long weight with their coat  I'm excited for you. How's his lack of whiskers


Haha, they have already grown back about 25 %. He didn't even notice they were gone, but I will probably do it once a month just so he is "used" to it and doesn't suddenly decide he's bugged by it at a show. Man they grow back fast though!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm glad they're growing back has he been ok with ostrich?? No nasty tummy?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> I'm glad they're growing back has he been ok with ostrich?? No nasty tummy?


No upset tummy from Ostrich at all! It takes him so long to chew any off I don't think he's eaten a substantial bit, but really I think he just cannot have chicken!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

At least u know!! You nee to groom him ad post pics I wanna see the little bogey


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I will! I should get some of the stuff I got to groom him with tomorrow...yay  His coat is so wonky right now with some long, some short...some puppy fluffy.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> wait til he blows his coat next year  its horrible.. Daisy looks anorexic again  i can't wait for it to grow back
> 
> I give Omega 3 and 6 in Salmon oil.. no idea whats in coconut oil but it gives mega shine if you shlick them before a bath in it!! Its cheap and organic and works.. whack it on your head and the same time and you'll be glowing in the ring too lol
> 
> ...


He shouldn't blow his coat only girls do when in season or pregnancy. and he should keep growing his coat to about 2-3 yrs old so you got a wait to go.
I believe some do put temp whiteing on tear stains or stains on feet/pads for show but most try to clear that up before showing.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

He doesn't have any stains, doesn't really tear much at all so I am not too worried about that. As soon as we cleared up his puppy stains he's been a-ok, prob was the crappy food he was on and the beet pulp it had. His fur on his legs is SO thick I am not sure any sort of chalk would help. I'm gonna give the whitening shampoo a try when it gets here, to see if I can see a difference. Hes a pretty clean puppy lol but whiter is better and flashier I guess! I didn't think males blew their coats but I'm never sure about anything because there are so many conflicting opinions it can drive anyone nuts!


----------

